# Fuji Xt-1



## sharkman53 (Jul 31, 2014)

HI, I am considering adding a Fuji XT-1 to my gear.  I have been reading that the Xtrans sensor has some issues with the raw files and processing in lightroom and photoshop CC.  Any thoughts on this subject, I do not want to invest in a camera that has post processing issues with Adobe products.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Harley_Rider (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been using an X-E1 and just purchased X-T1, I've had if for about a month.  Haven't shot/processed a lot of pictures with it, but when I do, I copy to DNG.  I haven't noticed any issues so far.  I'm sure there are some folks here using the camera and processing Fuji raw files...they might have more info.   I'm really glad I purchased the X-T1


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 31, 2014)

I shoot Fuji full time. The X-Trans layout is a bit harder for raw convertors to figure out. LR is pretty good but it does have a couple of small issues *if* you pixel peep. Green foliage can often look a bit smeared/painterly. Capture one is slightly better in this respect but its a buggy program in general. There are also other convertors out there like Photo Ninja and Iridient that give better detail but they have drawbacks like no DAM and poor colours in my opinion. Aperture is pretty good too but its being replaced with Photo.app.

Overall I find Lightroom to be about the best all rounder.


----------



## sharkman53 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Harley, thanks for the info, I am currently shooting with Nikon full frame cameras, but I want a small setup for travel and street photography, I would like to hear about your experience shooting with the Fugi XT-1.  I use a tripod when I shoot, however, there is not port for a cable release on xt-1, have you used the phone app?  If so, any isssues or concerns, thanks for the info.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 1, 2014)

I sold my Nikon D700/D800 and all my Nikon glass recently, the X-T1 and X-Pro1 have replaced it and I have no regrets. I used the timer on a tripod to start with. I haven't used the app yet but will try it shortly when I get time. Fuji make a release the Fujifilm RR-90. You can also use any of the cheap Chinese releases that are compatible with Canon, I bought a wireless release for a few dollars on E-Bay.


----------



## Yorg (Aug 6, 2014)

I have both C1 and LR. I just did a comparison of a photo in both. I have seen comparison photos and have noted that LR did not seem as sharp, and I've seen some painterly effects at high magnification. However, after importing the photo into both, I experimented with adjusting the LR sliders to get as close as I could to the C1 unmodified rendition. After applying some clarity and some sharpening, bringing up shadow areas, a little adjustment to green in the Colour panel, and some WB adjustments - particularly a significant addition of magenta cast, I reckon I got pretty close - even with my beginner skills in LR.
It seems to me that a lot of judgement about relative performance is based on the import rendition / unadjusted import of both applications, but as we know, the starting rendition is as relative as any other set of adjustments - it is an interpretation of the RAW data.
Also, though, I noticed that LR differentiated colours that C1 homogenised. For example, I could more clearly see yellow/green parts of a leaf amongst the green that C1 seemed to not reveal.
With more time and expertise, I think I could have got even closer. I'm not sure how it would do with other colours.
C1 seemed to have a contrast profile I couldn't replicate which gave it a creamier look as opposed to a sharper LR look, but again I have limited expertise and didn't play with the tone curve at all.
Also, you can't use the automask feature with xtrans files in C1 - and that could add hours to certain photos.
LR is not perfect, but I think neither is, and they seem to have their own particular shortcomings.


----------



## awp (Aug 8, 2014)

iPhone app works great to trigger the X-T1. Lightroom 5.6 now does a good job with Fuji raw files too.


----------

